#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Tipos de Músicas

## Sukkubus

Aproveitando que eu vou "tentar" instalar o Kazaa aqui no meu computador, faço uma pergunta: que tipo de música vocês costumam ouvir?

Eu escuto rock (metal melódico, principalmente)... :twisted:

Sou fanática pela banda Angra :P

E vcs?

----------

pagode

----------


## Vaza

de boa...
nada a ver a pergunta com o forum...mas tah limpo...
curto HardCore

----------


## Sukkubus

> OffTopic
> Fale aqui as merdas que voce sempre quis falar sem atrapalhar forums serios


Não entendi... eu achei que fosse um espaço para falar de qualquer coisa, além do Linux...

Mas se está contra as regras do fórum, gostaria que algum moderador apagasse então. E que me desculpasse, se caso eu fiz algo errado.

----------


## slyz

Caddi, pode falar sim, sem problemas, aliás aqui é OFF Topic.  :Smile: )

----------


## dctalk

Angra ? rebirth of Linux . hehehhe!
muito bom, a mais internacional de todas.

Também gosto do bom e velho rock: Guns, U2, Aerosmith, Rush e tc.

e também os necessários como gospel : DcTalk ( aliás , é a melhor), BRIDE ( puro hardcore, e todos os hard's que existem por aeh!) , Petra ( tradicional) , MORTIFICATION - já ouviram isso , é gospel .

as brasileiras: Engenheiros do Havaí, Titãs .

----------


## Sukkubus

> Angra ? rebirth of Linux . hehehhe!


hehehehehe...  :Wink: 

O pessoal anda falando bastante das bandas de White Metal, mas ainda não escutei nenhuma... :~

----------


## SDM

:arrow: JapaMusic, Tipo, Ayumi Hamazaki, Hikaru Utada, Do As Infinity, Two Mix, e etc.... :wink:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

eu curto musica eletronica hehehe  :Smile: )
tipo Trance , Hard Trance, PSY/GOA Trance e outros...

----------


## dctalk

"tipo Trance , Hard Trance, PSY/GOA Trance e outros..."

aqui no Rio , tem um lugar maneiro , é o CineÍris
este antigo cineclub tem 3 andares , em um toca Rock e em outro, toca música eletrônica , bom e no terceiro é exibição de filmes.


venha visitar o Rio!
embora eu naum goste de praia.

----------


## dctalk

"tipo Trance , Hard Trance, PSY/GOA Trance e outros..."

aqui no Rio , tem um lugar maneiro , é o CineÍris
este antigo cineclub tem 3 andares , em um toca Rock e em outro, toca música eletrônica , bom e no terceiro é exibição de filmes.


visitem o Rio de Janeiro!

embora eu naum goste de praia!?!.

----------


## marcelloduarte

NIRVANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PEARL JAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ALICE IN CHAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SOUNDGARDEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MUDHONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
XJAPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THE SMITHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HELLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GREEN DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## replicante

odeio metal... odeio tudo q é melodico... odeio pagode... odeio sertanejo... odeio rap.... odeio emo-core... odeio funk.... odeio windows...

----------


## SDM

> odeio metal... odeio tudo q é melodico... odeio pagode... odeio sertanejo... odeio rap.... odeio emo-core... odeio funk.... odeio windows...



uhauhauhauhuhauhauh....caraio replicante......vc gosta de q intaum ???

----------


## replicante

heheheheheh... linux, mulher, cerveja, punk-rock.... 


ae!!! hehehe

----------


## LenTu

> eu curto musica eletronica hehehe )
> tipo Trance , Hard Trance, PSY/GOA Trance e outros...


aeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........scorpion eh dos meus.....

curto de tudu... mas techno, D'n'B , trance, house, dance tah na veia....... meu coração ao invez di TUM TUM TUM..... faiz TUTS TUTS TUTS TUTS.....auahuahauahua

mas curto bandas como Blink182, Sum41, Red Hot, Charlie Brown Jr. CPM22, Detonautas, Dead Fish, Linkin Park, Millencollin, Box Car Racer, Goldfinger, The Starting Line, Finch, Iron Maiden, Metallica... vixi uma pah.......

fora black music..... jarule, beyonce, sean paul, ludacris, tb curto pra kralho....

e rap racionais apavora....

----------


## aguizo

rock é legal, tanto daqui das bandas daqui quanto dos gringos... ultimamente eu tô curtindo charlie braw Jr, Cpm22, Detonautas .... hehehe.... mas as vezes me bate uns sertanejos também....

----------

